

Underhyping your startup - yan
http://cdixon.org/2010/04/06/underhyping-your-startup/

======
TheSOB88
Sure it's stealth mode; you're trying to get by unnoticed. The difference is
who you don't want to be noticed by - in classic stealth mode, it's everyone;
here it's just potential competitors. Perhaps the old stealth mode could be
more appropriately described as "navigating a jungle with sunglasses at night"
mode.

